# Beratung, welcher Server, welcher Hoster?



## xamunrax (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir entwickeln Warenwirtschafts-, Buchhaltungs-, Mitarbeiterkontrollsysteme und vieles mehr...
Nun unsere Server sind alle samt managed Server bei All-inkl. waren hier auch bisher immer sehr zu frieden. 
Nun da aber der technische Fortschritt bekanntlich nicht stehen bleibt und Techniken wie Node.JS, Socket.IO und vieles mehr langsam aus den Kinderschuhen in produktive Systeme kommen, wollen wir uns diesem auch nicht verschließen. 

Ich suche nun bereits seit Tagen intensiv im Netz nach geeigneten Hostinglösungen. 
Nach einer weile bin ich auf Uberspace aufmerksam geworden, eigentlich bieten sie auch nahezu alles was wir brauchen. Nur eben ein, zwei Nummern größer!

Was uns sehr gut gefällt:
- Vorinstalliertes OS (z.B. CentOS)
- Vorinstallierte und (viel wichtiger) vorkonfigurierte Bibliotheken (PHP, CGI, FCGI, SFTP, Mail, NodeJS, etc).
- PHP & Co wird geupdated ( aber weiter möglich auf der alten Version zu arbeiten - trotzdem werden Sicherheitslücken geschlossen und individuell kompiliert - sehr gut!)
- BackUp Funktionalität (täglich, rückwirkend auf einzelne Dateien, mindestens 30 Tage)
- Installation von Programmbibliotheken (PEAR, etc.) möglich.
- Vorzugsweise toast (sparrt das manuelle kompilieren)
- SSH Zugang
- PHP-Shell zugriff
- Gleichzeitiger Betrieb von Apache2 + NodeJS (frei wählbare Ports (mit Einschränkungen))
- DaemonTools (runWhen statt Cron)
- Mailserver  - Mails müssen in PHP einrichtbar sein (über shell) - inkl. aliase
- git support (eigentlich logisch...)
- Datenbanken (MySQL, CouchDB, MongoDB, etc...) müssen leicht einrichtbar sein (besser noch vorkonfiguriert) und mit in tägliche BackUp eingeschlossen sein. Und dies bitte nicht rudimentär mit einem Dumb der Master DB sondern es sollte eine Slave DB nebenher laufen von welcher das BackUp dann gezogen wird - um die Master DB nicht zu locken.

Summa Summarum bietet Uberspace alle diese Features... wo es uns jedoch zu knapp wird ist der Speicher!

Wir brauchen deutlich mehr als 10GB allein unsere Software (PHP,JavaScript & Co) kommt schon bald auf 600 MB (sehr umfangreiches Projekt  ). Wir stellen uns hier mindestens 80 GB vor plus mindestens 15 GB (eher 30GB) als SSD für die Datenbanken. In unserem System werden mehrere Tausend Dokumente (Rechnungen, Reports, etc) täglich erstellt und diese brauchen nunmal Platz! 

Traffic ist uns an sich nicht allzu wichtig (ich habe persönlich noch nie an einem Projekt gearbeitet das auf mehr als 100 GB Traffic kam - solange es kein Filesharing ist) - der größte Traffic entsteht bei uns beim BackUp des BackUp-Servers auf lokale Rechner (einmal die Woche).

Der liebe Arbeitsspeicher... Wir brauchen keine 128GB ECC RAM! Aber 2-8 GB sollten es dann schon sein! 

SharedHosting? Ne lieber nicht - unsere Software hat viele Peaks pro Tag an denen gerne schon mal Reports die 200 - 500 MB groß sind im Mem liegen. Und ich kann keinem Mitnutzer meiner Resourcen zumuten das er sich den Server mit uns teilt.

Images, Images und noch mal Images! Zu den BackUps sollte (mindestens einmal die Woche) das komplette Image des Servers gesichert werden UND zum download bereit liegen! Weiter würden wir gerne ein Lizenz-Modell (sofern nötig) ausarbeiten, was es uns erlaubt eben diese Images auf anderen Servern zu hosten. Das brauchen wir weil einige unserer Kunden in den USA und in Asien liegen. Die dortigen Regierungen sehen es leider sehr ungern das heimische Unternehmen ihre Daten im Ausland (Deutschland) speichern. 
Wenn Sie das als Server-Hoster auch anbieten (Server in überseh) würden wir dies zu gegebener Zeit auch gern in Anspruch nehmen.

PHP muss (wenn auch über Umwege) daemon-services anlegen können und auch Dienste neu starten können - ergo Zugriff auf den Server haben - nicht nur auf das WebVerzeichnis - PHP läuft auf dem selben Benutzer wie SSH (trotzdem nicht root - kein sudo).

Weiter wollen wir uns die Möglichkeit nicht verbauen Catalysk einzusetzen und Teile unsere Programmcodes aus PHP auszulagern.

Der Server soll ein monitoring unsererseits zulassen aber auch vom Host rudimentär geprüft werden.

Das ganze hört sich stark nach einem RootServer / V-Server an. ABER wir sind nicht gerade Profis wenn es um Dienste auf dem Server geht und eher Laien wenn es um deren Installation/Kompilierung geht! 
Daher ist es uns wichtig das die basis Dienste und Bibliotheken (Apache, PHP, alle Datenbanken, Mailserver, etc) auf dem aktuellen stand gehalten werden, jedoch mit der Funktion der Backporting (glaube so heisst das wenn man z.B. PHP 5.5 installiert hat aber aktuell auf version 5.2 mit den Sicherheitsupdates von 5.5 arbeitet).

Unser Hoster wird "geduzt"! Wir verstehen unseren Hosten als direkten Ansprechpartner bei Problemen und erwarten auch umgehende Hilfestellung sollte es auf dem Server zu Problemen kommen.

So wie ihr seht stellen wir da einige Ansprüche an unseren neuen Hoster, habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit großen Projekten gemacht und die Vorraussetzungen wurden erfüllt?

Bitte nur mit ausreichender Projekterfahrung antworten, es geht hier nicht um einen Blog oder ein Forum. Es handelt sich um eine sehr sensible und hochkomplizierte Anwendung.


Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus! 
Marco


----------



## ikosaeder (16. Juni 2014)

Die Macher von Uberspace bieten auch richtiges Server Hosting an. Vielleicht ist da was dabei, bzw. eine individuelle Lösung möglich.
https://jonaspasche.com/app/
Ansonsten bieten viele der großen Hoster individuelle Lösungen gegen Aufpreis an.
Hostnet (https://www.hostnet.de) bietet zum Beispiel einen dedicated managed Root Server an. 
http://lahno-webhosting.de bieten ebenfalls root Server mit Managment und Software support an.
Mein Tipp: Maximales Budget für das Hosting festlegen und bei geigneten Anbieter von Managed Server ein Angebot anfragen.
daemontools und toast sind schon sehr speziell, die wird man nur bei Uberspace bekomme oder selbst installieren müssen.
Backporting ist ein Feature von Redhat /CentOs das haben andere Betriebsysteme afaik nicht. 
P.S.: Uberspace ist für ein Blog oder ein Forum ganz nett, aber für eure Zwecke absolut ungeeignet, weil Shared Hosting. 
P.P.S.: Wie wäre es, wenn ihr einen zuverlässigen IT /Admin Spezialisten einstellt und euch einen/mehrere RootServer besorgt?


----------



## xamunrax (19. Juni 2014)

Werde mir mal die Links anschauen die du geschickt hast, danke! 



ikosaeder hat gesagt.:


> P.P.S.: Wie wäre es, wenn ihr einen zuverlässigen IT /Admin Spezialisten einstellt und euch einen/mehrere RootServer besorgt?


hatten wir schon aber IT-Admins sind leider eben nicht IT-Admins..


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Marco,

hatte dein Posting vor ein paar Tagen gesehen - sofern ihr noch Bedarf habt, schreib mir doch bitte eine Email oder rufe mich gerne an, da ich euch sicherlich nach entsprechender Sondierung eine passgenaue Lösung anbieten könnte.

Beste Grüße,
Arne


----------

